# Leak fixed!



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I think this was at the new Lowes (it's been open for probably 3 months )


















Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I rough my urinal supply on the right. Hmm.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you left handed RSP?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

it was a smart repair!


they are using a smart water bottle. lol 

nice caulk job


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me how much effort can be put into a completely freaking retarded repair. Who the hell thinks this stuff up? You take that picture in Alabama? :whistling2:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Indie said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how much effort can be put into a completely freaking retarded repair. Who the hell thinks this stuff up? You take that picture in Alabama? :whistling2:


Say what?!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I think this was at the new Lowes (it's been open for probably 3 months )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would make Nacho proud!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gotta love the plumbing at big box...
I fixed a bunch of sensor flushometers at big orange where they had the sensor mounted directly behind the flushometer and the courtesy flush button was out in the open...:laughing:

For some reason they didn't work...:no:
I just don't get it....:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That's a ******* trap primer...:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

We have a Home cheapo that was built three years ago now and since day one they have had paper towels wrapped around the base of a lav faucet in the mens room. The thing runs constantly, its a Delta single handle and they have the parts on the shelf. 
But hey "you can fix it and we can help".


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> We have a Home cheapo that was built three years ago now and since day one they have had paper towels wrapped around the base of a lav faucet in the mens room. The thing runs constantly, its a Delta single handle and they have the parts on the shelf.
> But hey "you can fix it and we can help".


plumbing parts on isle 12 tools on isle 3, nacho standing outside waiting for you to ask... I'm surprised that they haven't hired a Nacho to come fix it for them...


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

terrible caulk job


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> We have a Home cheapo that was built three years ago now and since day one they have had paper towels wrapped around the base of a lav faucet in the mens room. The thing runs constantly, its a Delta single handle and they have the parts on the shelf.
> But hey "you can fix it and we can help".


 
I think there might be a spy! I go the the Depot and what do you know no more leaking faucet. After three years they suddenly decied to fix the problem, coincidence, i think not!

But the best part is instead of jsut fixing the leak on a pretty decent faucet they went and put in a 100% plastic piece of junk Glacier Bay faucet:laughing:

But they are the Pro's with the know how!


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Sad thing is, they sell the parts to fix flushometers. 

3/4


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Matt said:


> Are you left handed RSP?



Not when im holdin my python. holdin it with the right, flushin with it with my FOOT.:laughing: Doesnt really matter to me.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We interrupt this program to bring you our proud sponser
.
.
.
KOHLER


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Indie said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how much effort can be put into a completely freaking retarded repair. Who the hell thinks this stuff up? You take that picture in Alabama? :whistling2:


Yeah. imagine the steam pouring out the guys head trying to figure out how to stop the leak..... o yeah, I'll just cut a bottle and tape it under the leak!!!! That'll stop it from leaking :laughing:


----------

